# My music, as well as a Hans Zimmer MoS cover



## Jacob Cadmus (May 27, 2013)

hey there, just a few things I'd like to post. for starters, here is my website; includes my original work (as well as a special cover). it's not my own domain yet, but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.

http://jacad79.wix.com/jacob-cadmus


also, here's the "special" cover I mentioned above. I'm super excited for the release of Man of Steel, and I wanted to celebrate by tackling (and butchering >_<) Hans Zimmer's awesome music!

https://soundcloud.com/jacobcadmus/man- ... mmer-cover

DAW screencast of the cover - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK5wiFL4fYU


also, I posted this just today; my cover of Thomas Newman's music from American Beauty that I made to test out my new piano preset.

https://soundcloud.com/jacobcadmus/thom ... piano-tone


I'd love to hear some feedback; good or bad. I'm open to criticism as it helps me progress as both a composer and a person! ^_^


----------



## dcoscina (May 27, 2013)

I actually thought this was pretty damned good. Considering you lifted this from just listening to the actual cue, it sounds like you got most of the chord voicings and instrumentation right. 


I think the part where the higher strings come in is a little subdued compared to Zimmer's original and of course those staccato triplets feel a little quantized but aside from that, it's a really great effort. It's still a terrific piece of music too, no matter how many times I hear it.


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (May 27, 2013)

hey thanks a lot! yeah I agree with you about the short strings, they do sound a little fake. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that lol. oh well, what's done is done! I'll do better next time


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 27, 2013)

I agree, it sounded really good. And I've seen the list of software you have, so no excuse for those high strings sounding the way they did! o/~


----------



## Laurent K (May 28, 2013)

very impressive, great cover very well reproduced. I love it.
I would like to know what is the sound that you used at the beginning below the piano (pad).

Congratulations


----------

